# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  ممـــــــكن تســــــاعدونـــــــي ...؟؟!!

## الوردة الجعفرية

مرحبــــــا 
كيف الحال ؟؟
وش أخباركـــــــم ؟؟
بس عندي طلب 
بليييييييييز لاتردوووووني  :sad2: 

انـــــــي عندي مسنجر وندوز لايف 
ابــــــــي انزل وندوز لايف بلس :embarrest: 

 من وين أقدر أنزلـــــه 

وشـــــكرااا من كل قلبي 
بس أبي يكون لي وااضح لاني كل ما ادور من وين ينزلو ما أدل 

يالله اكسبو فيني ثواب  :cool: 

ضروووري وبسررررعة .. لاني احتاااجـــــــ هـ

----------


## Princess

مرحبا خيه

البلاس برنامج صغير منفصل تحمليه وتثبتيه
وتلقائيا يدمج نفسه مع المسنجر ..

تلاقيه 

هنا..

اضغطي على زر Download  الأزرق الكبير  وبعدها save


دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الوردة الجعفرية

شكـــــرا حبيبتي .. أميـــرة المــــرح ..
الله يوفقك يااارب .. 
أخيـــــــــــــرااا كنت ادوووره من زماااان ولقيته .. 
 :clap:  :clap:

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
العفو حبابه
:) حاضرين
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

